# How Your Supplements REALLY Get Produced....



## Will Brink (Jan 1, 2011)

Ever wonder how your supplements REALLY get made? I cover the actual process, and give some tips on how to get best quality for your $$$.






YouTube Video











YouTube - How Supplements Are REALLY Made!


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 1, 2011)

What are the best companies to purchase ???


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting Vid. Keep em' coming.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 2, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Interesting Vid. Keep em' coming.



Thanx. There's tons more on my YT page, many of which I have posted here also.


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2011)

Your info is always top-notch, Will. Keep it coming!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2011)

the info is accurate, just not sure why anyone wold care?


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2011)

You don't know why anyone would care to know what they're swallowing?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

^  x2  It's the difference between quality and unknown substances/fillers. I would like to know if my supps. are manufactured in China or from a reputable source.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 2, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> What are the best companies to purchase ???


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

Built said:


> You don't know why anyone would care to know what they're swallowing?



what I meant was the detailed explanation of how a product gets from manufacturer to consumers, that model is the same basic model that is used with just about any product, take Business 101 and learn the same thing.

and by knowing that info you still have no idea where the ingredients came from, as Will said most come from China, and by calling a company and asking them where they get ingredients from, who cares they could tell you anything they want to, or nothing at all.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2011)

One of Will's most boring vids...

Sorry Will =)


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> what I meant was the detailed explanation of how a product gets from manufacturer to consumers, that model is the same basic model that is used with just about any product, take Business 101 and learn the same thing.


Yes, well, that's the thing. Common sense isn't all that common. Think of all the skinny kids who think a 500g jar of creatine is going to magically pack 20 lbs of lean on their bodies. Now think of how many of them believe the hype on the other supplement bottles. Most of these kids haven't taken business 101 - and neither have most consumers, for that matter. 




> and by knowing that info you still have no idea where the ingredients came from, as Will said most come from China, and by calling a company and asking them where they get ingredients from, who cares they could tell you anything they want to, or nothing at all.


I would prefer to buy from a company who is transparent about their materials sources - and particularly about their third-party testing. That yew-plant-based test-booster Broser flogs for example - he won't even tell me the name of the plant. To me, this does not engender confidence in that product - or the rest of their product line for that matter.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

Built said:


> I would prefer to buy from a company who is transparent about their materials sources - and particularly about their third-party testing. That yew-plant-based test-booster Broser flogs for example - he won't even tell me the name of the plant. To me, this does not engender confidence in that product - or the rest of their product line for that matter.



I would say 99% of supplement companies are NOT going to reveal their manufacturer(s) or where their manufacturer sources their raws. I personally would not tell you, or anyone else, who makes my products. I trust my manufacturers 100% and I have built a trust in my customers that buy my products and find out they really work.

But I would love to hear about your phone calls to supplement manufacturers and which ones reveal any info to you. I bet most will either tell you they're not at liberty to reveal that info and/or they make their own products, which as we know there are only a few BIG supplement companies that have their own plants, so for most (if they said that) are full of shit.


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah - thanks for the clarification. I did not realize this was not the kind of thing most would disclose.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> I would say 99% of supplement companies are NOT going to reveal their manufacturer(s) or where their manufacturer sources their raws. I personally would not tell you, or anyone else, who makes my products. I trust my manufacturers 100% and I have built a trust in my customers that buy my products and find out they really work.
> 
> But I would love to hear about your phone calls to supplement manufacturers and which ones reveal any info to you. I bet most will either tell you they're not at liberty to reveal that info and/or they make their own products, which as we know there are only a few BIG supplement companies that have their own plants, so for most (if they said that) are full of shit.


This^^^^


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Ah - thanks for the clarification. I did not realize this was not the kind of thing most would disclose.



they won't, so I ask Will Brink which companies does he purchase from the are "transparent" and tell him exactly where their products are made and the raws are sourced from? 

and a company just saying _"we use Creapure creatine made in Germany"_ means very little, anyone can say that, and even print it on their label, it does not mean they actually do.

there is almost zero FDA regulation (thank god) on the supplement industry, and I say thank god because we don't need the ignorant, self serving FDA poking their (paid off) noses into anything else, they have fucked enough stuff already I wish they would just go away.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> I would say 99% of supplement companies are NOT going to reveal their manufacturer(s) or where their manufacturer sources their raws. I personally would not tell you, or anyone else, who makes my products. I trust my manufacturers 100% and I have built a trust in my customers that buy my products and find out they really work.
> 
> But I would love to hear about your phone calls to supplement manufacturers and which ones reveal any info to you. I bet most will either tell you they're not at liberty to reveal that info and/or they make their own products, which as we know there are only a few BIG supplement companies that have their own plants, so for most (if they said that) are full of shit.


 This is probably more common with grey area products. I mean, who wants to sell out their supplier so the FDA can send them a cease and desist order? Some companies will tell you exactly where their BCAA's or other regular products come from especially if they are a high quality manufacturer but there is no way in hell I would tell a guy where my Clomid powder or Dimethazine comes from. That kind of information WILL be used against you.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Some companies will tell you exactly where their BCAA's or other regular products come from especially if they are a high quality manufacturer.



I don't' know of any supplement company large or small that would reveal their manufacturer. 

And what exactly is a "high quality manufacturer" and if I revealed any of mine how would you know if they were high quality or crap? 

Unless you're in the supplement business I don't know how the average person would have any clue to what a good manufacturer is, anymore than if you told me who manufacturers parts for Toyota. That info would be pretty much worthless to me unless I was in the auto manufacturing business.

As far as research chems companies go, most of them are "home brew", they are fairly small operations that are ordering their raws from China and bottling it up themselves. The reason being it would be hard to find a legit manufacturer to do it for them, of course I am sure there are some small shady ones that do.


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello nice information on production of supplements. Really nice thread


----------



## acarroll7715 (Jan 4, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of when they made their own supplements in Bigger, Faster, Stronger and he hired laborers to make everything


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> I don't' know of any supplement company large or small that would reveal their manufacturer.
> 
> And what exactly is a "high quality manufacturer" and if I revealed any of mine how would you know if they were high quality or crap?
> 
> ...


 
ALRI advertises their EAA manufacturer,Ajinomoto. The only U.S. manufacturer to produce cGMP, pharmaceutical-grade amino acids. Not sure there is a higher quality but I am not an expert on amino acids.
















_"Humapro is produced in a cGMP and NSF certified facility utilizing USP pharmaceutical grade *Ajinomoto* Amino Acids Humapro does not contain any dairy or animal products, sodium, gluten, sugar or perservatives. Ajinomoto amino acids are 100% vegetable origin enzyme assimilated and purified without any synthetic ingredients, reagents or harmful chemicals."_

I am sure ALRI has Proprietary Blends to protect their trade secrets to prevent copying of the formula by other competitors. But the above example was the one I thought of when intitally reading the thread.

Agreed on Research Chems.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ALRI advertises their EAA manufacturer,Ajinomoto. The only U.S. manufacturer to produce cGMP, pharmaceutical-grade amino acids. Not sure there is a higher quality but I am not an expert on amino acids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is done for bragging rights and the look look we have pharm grade marketing technique. ALRI is a good company so im not bashing them just saying that is a marketing deal.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> That is done for bragging rights and the look look we have pharm grade marketing technique. ALRI is a good company so im not bashing them just saying that is a marketing deal.


 Yeah, I would brag about it as well =)


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I would brag about it as well =)


me too lol.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2011)

Built said:


> You don't know why anyone would care to know what they're swallowing?


 

I know plenty of girls who don't give two shits.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I know plenty of girls who don't give two shits.


 Yeah, but they KNOW the manufacturer...


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I know plenty of girls who don't give two shits.


 
phone numbers or GTFO, lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, but they KNOW the manufacturer...


 
They think they know. But they have no idea. I'll go on and on just like a muscletech ad!


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Jan 5, 2011)

I manufacture all my raws for the supplements I sell right here in the good ol us of a in my kitchen, and out comes the end product while im sitting in my bathroom.

im not sure it's cgmp certified though.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 7, 2011)

Amazing video brother, I'll be sure to link some of my friends to it.


----------

